# Lightroom CC on the go (iPad), Lightroom Classic @ home (PC)



## pmphoto (Jun 12, 2018)

Hi Lightroom users
I'm using Lightroom CC outdoors with my Fuji X-T2 / iPad Air 2 (importing the Fotos to the iPad from SD-Card, then uploading to the  Adobe Creative Cloud via wifi).
@home I work with Lightroom Classic on my PC.
Until now, I Keep all Images on the SD Cards an Import them twice (on the go & at home). In Addition, all my work on the Fotos in Lightroom CC has to be done again in Lightroom Classic.

My prefered workflow would be:
Importing all Fotos on the go to my iPad and upload them to the Adobe Cloud (and then formatting my SD Cards to use it again).
When I'm back home, I'd like to Import all Fotos (originals, not just the preview) to Lightroom Classic from Adobe Cloud and then delete all Fotos in the Cloud. So the Limit of 20GB would be fine (I usually do not need more on one trip).  So I could tweak and finish my post processing on these photos in Lightroom Classic continuing my work started on Lightroom CC. 

How can this be done as easy as possible?
As I could not finde an answer to that in the existing threads, any answer or link to an answer is highly appeciated. Thank you in Advance!

Regards from Switzerland,
Pat


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jun 12, 2018)

There's absolutely no need to import the images twice. Once you have imported them on your iPad, and they have uploaded to the Adobe cloud, those images (complete with any edits you may have already done on the iPad) will automatically download into an LR Classic catalog that has been sync-enabled (using the same Adobe credentials as used on the iPad).

That is an automatic process, and in the LR Classic Preferences>Lightroom Sync tab you can change the default download location to one of your own choosing (and use one of the standard date-based folder schemes as well if you prefer).

So the workflow is:

Take pictures, import to iPad and allow to sync to the Cloud.
Optionally: Develop images on the iPad 
Back Home: Start Classic using the sync-enabled catalog and wait for the new images to download.
Once they have downloaded into Classic (and you have run your standard image library backup process), you can remove those images from the Adobe Cloud. 

Removing the images from the cloud can be done in several ways. From within any of the LRCC apps, you can select and Delete the images (don't just remove them from any existing album, that doesn't delete them from the cloud). Deleting them from the cloud will cause them to be "unsynced" within Classic, i.e. they will be removed from the special All Synced Photographs collection, but they are NOT removed from the Classic catalog or deleted from the hard drive. Similarly, you could delete them from the cloud from within Classic by simply selecting them and removing them from the All Synced Photographs....just be careful you are working within that collection and choose the option to remove them from that collection. Don't remove them from the Classic catalog!


----------



## pmphoto (Jun 12, 2018)

Thank you very much Jim, I'll try that!
Best regards,
Pat


----------



## Mattias_the_Swede (Jun 12, 2018)

Hi, thanks for this answer Jim, one follow-up question. I'd like to store my photos on an external HDD (since I have all my images there), I guess one way could be to configure Lightroom to use a folder on that external HDD as the target for the cloud synced images, and whenever I connect the external HDD with LR open it will transfer the images from the cloud to the external HDD, right? Is this the way the workflow is supposed to work?

Alternatively, I can use a target folder in my laptop HDD as the target for the cloud synced images, and then when I connect my external HDD (where I have all my images since back in 2002), I can "manually" move the cloud synced images there from the laptop HDD to into the desired folder.  How would I do that in lightroom classic  if I want to keep any edits I have made on the images in the cloud. Basically I think I am asking how to move edited images off the cloud and back to my ancient non-cloud based structure on an external fdrive.  Is there a simple way to do this? Or is it just stupid to work this way?

thanks.
/Mattias


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jun 12, 2018)

I'm not 100% certain what would happen if you:

a) set the external drive as the download location for ecosystem images, and
b) have that external drive disconnected, and
c) there are new images in the cloud due to be downloaded into Classic.

I suspect in that scenario Classic would revert to using the default download location (in the Pictures folder), but I can't be certain because I've never tested it. Not sure why you would keep disconnecting the external drive, but assuming you have good reasons for that then I think you'd be better with plan B, i.e. leave the default location unchanged and manually move them to the external drive when it's next connected. That's easy enough to do, provided you do it within the Classic's Folders Panel (using drag and drop)....that way there's no issue regarding the edits, after all they're stored in the catalog not in the image files.


----------

